
Facebook’s plan to harvest medical records - marmot777
https://www.grahamcluley.com/facebooks-secret-plan-to-access-hospital-patient-records/
======
exception_e
(Redacted because I miss-read the article - long day)

~~~
marmot777
I'm going to assume you're joking. BTW, I've never had anything against
Facebook, but every day I learn something creepy about them from reliable
sources like Brian Krebs and Graham Cluley. It's disturbing.

